# Better Staffing in the 1950's...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

You'd have two K9's and an awesome patrol car:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow! Now that's cool


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

That is a '60 Ford, so would it not be better 60's? There are two dog transport kennels available and in use today. Usually though both dogs are handled by the same handler. I would think two dog handlers for one car is NOT an efficient use of manpower or canine assets.

DFrost


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Riot Control? 
Civil Rights in the early 60s and Vietnam War in the late 60s....


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

The dog on the right looks so happy that you can't help but smile


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_"That is a '60 Ford, so would it not be better 60's?" _

*Yes!  *
Not familiar with the specific year or the make, but know a cool car when I see one...


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Ingrid said:


> _"That is a '60 Ford, so would it not be better 60's?" _
> 
> *Yes!  *
> Not familiar with the specific year or the make, but know a cool car when I see one...



*1960 Ford Galaxy 500*


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dog on the right is grinnin' because dog on the left is a rookie and nervous, LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

how many bodies could fit in that trunk? My dad had a green '63 which was my first car/boat/tank to drive....how embarrased was I? 
If I had two smilin' GSD's in the back it would have been better! I do remember we fit the whole exhaust system in the trunk after it fell off.


----------

